# Yahoo Mail



## shivaranjan.b (Jul 1, 2005)

Dear Friends,

I plan to buy yahoo mail so that  i can use it with my mail client.

When i try to pay through credit card it says invalid number and is not accepting payment. Mine is an international card and i checked with the bank about the status of card about internatinal payment and it is found ok. 

has any body else has tried to buy yahoo mail from india? Do they have any india office where i can send the payment and get activated?

Thanks and Regards

B.Shivaranjan


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 1, 2005)

Why do you want to buy Yahoo mail? Any specific reasons?

How much are you paying?

I feel there could be better options than that.


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Jul 1, 2005)

Which mail client will you use ??
I am using Outlook Express with Yahoo! for free !!


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 1, 2005)

yeah absolutely there is  to use pop3 access for yahoo

*help.yahoo.com/help/us/mail/pop/pop-03.html


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Jul 1, 2005)

nipun_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> Which mail client will you use ??
> I am using Outlook Express with Yahoo! for free !!




I am using outlook 2003. How are you using yahoo mail for free? Are you using yahoo Pops? I tried to use yahoo pops but it works sometimes and some times it does not work. and i am able to send mails through it.

Awaiting your reply.


----------



## sidewinder (Jul 2, 2005)

I hav a very old yahoo account...created in'99 nd it still gives me pop3 access.If u want a free pop mail use www.hotpop.com.Its pretty good nd fast.


----------



## Charley (Jul 2, 2005)

shivaranjan.b said:
			
		

> nipun_the_gr8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well u cud just add in the pop and smtp setting in the Outlook options menu and u can recv and send ur mails.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 2, 2005)

Yahoo stopped free POP3 access long ago. If you still want to use POP3 access, you have to either pay or use YahooPOPs. But YahooPOPs is erroneous and I am sure Yahoo will ensure that it remains erroneous by changing the code of its site.

I feel, if you are ready to pay so much for yahoo mail, it will be better to book your own domain and host it. Then you can also have multiple forwarding accounts. But of course, you will not have 1 GB of space at that price.

But even gmail offers free POP3 with more than 2 GB!!


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 2, 2005)

Not possible, my yahoo account is pre-1997 and it lost pop3 priviliges long time back. Infact the longest pop3 account was given by usa.net (wonder what happened to this e-mail service)

Yahoo e-mail service for free is the best .............the paid service is not very expensive but not that worth it either!!!


----------



## iinfi (Jul 3, 2005)

sending attachments by GMail is an ordeal ... esp. .exe.attachments ....

It doesnt allow .exe files to be sent thru its network ...... 

i think ...according to GMail all .EXEs are viruses ... h eh h he

conclusion: VB6 and VB.NET projects cannot be sent .....and GMail doesnt have an antivirus installed !!!


yahoo is still the best Free e-mail service provider ...... yahooPOPs works fine for me .....


----------



## adit_sen (Jul 3, 2005)

dude...y do u wanna pay for yahoo? if u basically want pop access wit yahoo...then its possible to get it for free, even without a third party program. i have a yahoo account (.co.in) and i have free pop access for pop and smtp (pop.mail.yahoo.com and smtp.mail.yahoo.com). if u wanna kno how 2 enable it, its quite simple...u can figure it out or ask me...but i dunno if it'll work wit a .com yahoo id. u can still try it out if u want...lemme kno

peace


----------



## PraKs (Jul 10, 2005)

ahaaa yahoo all sites are giving paid pop & SMTP

If any genius is using still for free then do let me know smtp, pop address as well port no..


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 10, 2005)

Is there a way i can send exe files using gmail ?


----------



## babumuchhala (Jul 10, 2005)

yes all u gotta do is rename it to something thats not exe something random.


----------



## mail2and (Jul 10, 2005)

are u sure ur entering the three digit CCV number mentiond at the back of ur card properly???

this happens a lot of times...  try if it works for you...


----------



## iinfi (Jul 10, 2005)

babumuchhala said:
			
		

> yes all u gotta do is rename it to something thats not exe something random.



why sud u use a mail provider which doesnt provide u with sending the attachments u want. use YAHOO MAIL. thats the best ....


----------



## desertwind (Jul 10, 2005)

i think thunderbird has got an extension named Webmail for POPing Hotmail and Yahoo!


----------



## PraKs (Jul 10, 2005)

babumuchhala

For sending exe in Gmail

Rename the file to DOC & Send it
Download back & rename to exe .. done


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Jul 10, 2005)

Renaming the file will definately work as i have sent it in this way many times..


----------



## mohit (Jul 10, 2005)

paying for an email account ? its a waste of money.

go for gmail or hotmail. hotmail is also upgrading its storage capacity and it has free pop 3 access.


----------



## Techmastro (Jul 10, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how to configure Outlook 2003
for my gmail acount so that i can use outlook as my email client


----------



## mohit (Jul 11, 2005)

Techmastro said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me how to configure Outlook 2003
> for my gmail acount so that i can use outlook as my email client



*gmail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13278&ctx=en:match

check that out.


----------



## Techmastro (Jul 11, 2005)

THANKS MOHIT


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi guys i atlast got the yahoo mail which i planned to buy... Atlast i am getting all my mails in my outlook 2003..

Regards...


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 1, 2005)

can anyone tell me how to configre my outlook express for the mymienh mail ?


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 2, 2005)

mymienh mail? What's that?


----------



## Kannan (Sep 3, 2005)

Initially I was using hotpop and then got my own domain due to attachment restrictions. I think instead of spending money on yahoo pop u can get a domain and hosting.

My hoster gives unlimited pop mail accounts without any attachment limits.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 3, 2005)

shivaranjan, yahoo does give free pop3 access for its .co.in addresses.just have 2 sign up for a .co.in id. then frm mail settings u can configure most of the mail clients.dunno y didya hv 2 buy.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 3, 2005)

> mymienh mail? What's that?



www.mymienh.com


----------



## Kannan (Sep 3, 2005)

Ya even I access my yahoo .co.in based email through my email client.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2005)

kool,
plz say the config of ports and all that plz..


----------



## Kannan (Sep 4, 2005)

Its available in your yahoo mail settings. Check there.


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Sep 5, 2005)

Why is yahoo .co.in free and .com not free??????

I had to buy because it was the id which most of my contacts know....


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 5, 2005)

www.mymienh.com opens a blank page without any text, links or pics :roll: Are they under construction or something?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 5, 2005)

same here too
But the domain was created not long ago :

Domain Name.......... mymienh.com
  Creation Date........ 2005-01-10
  Registration Date.... 2005-01-10
  Expiry Date.......... 2010-01-10
  Organisation Name.... Bryce Turng
  Organisation Address. 123 test street
  Organisation Address. 
  Organisation Address. seattle
  Organisation Address. 98118
  Organisation Address. WA
  Organisation Address. UNITED STATES


----------

